# Do Marriage Counselors Ever Suggest Polygraphs?



## ripken (Jun 11, 2012)

Do Marriage Counselors Ever Suggest Polygraphs?


----------



## ripken (Jun 11, 2012)

If anyone has a lot of experience with frequent marriage counseling, do counselors ever suggest polygraphs?

If you have been around marriage counseling for a while, or are a marriage counselor, please respond and tell me if you have or have not.

THanks!


----------



## LastDance (Jun 8, 2012)

I have read on other forums for sex addiction where the addict submits to a lie detector at the start of treatment and on a re-occurring basis as part of the treatment plan. 

We have only just begun seeing counselors so I cannot say if this will be a part of our treatment plan.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Context is everything.

If you are asking if a counselor would recommend a polygraph to rule infidelity out ... the answer is no.

If YOU suggest a polygraph, a counselor would then help you and your partner explore why that is, or isn't a good idea for accomplishing your therapeutic goals.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Besides... if you NEED a polygraph to convince you of anything, your relationship has bigger problems than what the polygraph should reveal. 

IF my spouse wanted me to take a polygraph, I'd be gone. Even tho I have nothing to hide. IF I felt the need to subject my spouse to a polygraph...I'd be gone. Because a polygraph isn't good enough. No matter if you find out whether they have been truthful enough in this instance, you will still not be trusting them enough to be satisfied in the relationship. 

It's a lose-lose situation.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

THANK YOU SUNNYT.

I have gotten so beat up here, repeatedly, for saying exactly that. Once you need a polygraph, your relationship is functionally over.

Where are you? I'd like to come wash your car.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

that sounds like the craziest approach to therapy ever.


----------



## LastDance (Jun 8, 2012)

And there are _some_ who do utilize a lie detector in counseling. Just a little information for the OP. 

Lie Detector (Polygraph) Testing in Relationships


----------



## lisa1975 (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't heard of it, but YOU can suggest that in one of your sessions and discuss it infront of the counselor. Why not?


----------

